# Looking for info on loan horse - Arkadian Hero x Miss Ritz



## GrumpyHero (22 July 2013)

Just looking for a bit of background information on the horse i have on loan.
He is a 9 year old TB gelding

Sire : Arkadian Hero
Dam : Miss Ritz
DOB : 20/4/2004 (age 9)
Colour : Chestnut

He was bred my Mrs Diana Schreiber but cannot find any contact details for her.
He has a wetherbys passport and have traced him to DBS January sales in 2008 sold for £600 as a 4 year old to a 'D Birkett'

http://www.dbsauctions.com/pdf/dbs/82/63_408.pdf

Any information would be super


----------



## cally6008 (22 July 2013)

Hero (your gelding) is mentioned here in 2009 - http://www.newrider.com/forum/showthread.php?t=201471

Mrs. D. R. Schreiber - Someone suggests asking Weatherbys to forward a letter on your behalf 
http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?381996-Mrs-D-R-Schreiber

D Birkett could possibly be Dally Birkett, a horse dealer in the north west uk area


----------



## GrumpyHero (22 July 2013)

Thanks for that information Cally  I'll have a look into a Dally Birkett and also the Wetherbys option!


----------



## cally6008 (22 July 2013)

dally = http://fellviewstables.org/


----------

